# some cute pictures to lighten my mood!



## Toast55 (Dec 1, 2013)

As you know the whole Harvey predicament, i was looking through my camera at some pictures of him and Toast that just made me smile so i thought id share 

If you look close you can see the cilantro on his quills, (his old owner gave him cilantro for treats)



















How can you resist this little cutie?? I just love his face..










and my favorite! 
"MOM put me down! no more pictures pleaseee!"










And little miss toast is doing well also. She is such a sweetie, she is doing good with the boyfriend. Im glad she grew on him from the beginning because now that she is with him and not me she is at least comfortable and knows him!




























Me and the babes!



















Thanks for looking! Hope you guys smiled like i did !


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That totally made me smile.


----------



## Toast55 (Dec 1, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> That totally made me smile.


Awe good!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Gah! They're so adorable!!!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

You take great pics of your hedgies!! Both of them are so cute it hurts a little. xD Love!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

So cute! I am dying to bring our girl home!


----------



## Toast55 (Dec 1, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> So cute! I am dying to bring our girl home!


ahww! what coloring?


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

People at work were looking at me funny because of the giggly noises I was making. So cute. Love toast's little nose lick. That first shot is a really great portrait too.


----------



## Toast55 (Dec 1, 2013)

fishhead said:


> People at work were looking at me funny because of the giggly noises I was making. So cute. Love toast's little nose lick. That first shot is a really great portrait too.


thank you! i just love these little guys, they are so precious.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That third picture is adorable! Such cuties!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

You take great pictures of your hedgehogs  I especially love the third and last one, it is so cute!


----------

